# 21 Days But Eggs Not Hatching



## thisistheremix (Jul 2, 2002)

I am worried. The ferals on my balcony have 2 eggs that have been there 21 days, but they have not hatched yet. What could be going on? Thanks!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

This is normal...the eggs might not hatch if it is the first clutch..Wait for the second clutch and they will probably hatch!


----------



## iffan (Jun 15, 2002)

Put the egg up to a light and see if you see anything inside, like veins or a baby pigeon, if not the egg is bad and throw it away. Shake the egg if you like and if there feels like a ball moving inside its a bactreial infection that caught the egg. Either way just throw away the eggs and let them try again. 
jim


----------



## thisistheremix (Jul 2, 2002)

OK, thanks for the ideas!

Just to let everybody know, I miscalculated. TODAY will actually be 21 days, not Sunday.

I took an egg last night and held it up to a light. The egg was very light and I couldn't see anything inside it. The shell was 2 different shades/textures of white. It had a very small chip and crack in in, but nothing was leaking out. It did not have the "wobbly ball" feeling.

Mama got upset so I didn't check the other egg. I put the first egg back in the nest, of course.

Should I give it a few more days? I feel pretty sad actually that the eggs may not hatch.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

You can give it afew more days and then if the parents are looking like they want to get rid of it simply take it away then hopefully they will lay another clutch









Mary











[This message has been edited by maryco (edited July 16, 2002).]


----------



## thisistheremix (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks, Mary!
(-:
I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## iffan (Jun 15, 2002)

after 21 days if there isnt anything in egg by now, throw it away, you wouldnt want an egg to break under the parents, especially if there is a bacterial infection in them


----------



## thisistheremix (Jul 2, 2002)

If it comes to that, what is the best way to dispose of the eggs? Should I dismantle the nest as well? Thank you. I do not want Mamma and Papa to get sick from bacteria.


----------



## iffan (Jun 15, 2002)

throw in garbage


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

I was wondering if these eggs ever hatched. I too am running into the same problem. It's been 28 days now, and I don't know if I should throw them away. I'd feel badly if I threw away a perfectly good egg, you know? On the other hand, it just seems so obvious that the two eggs are not going to hatch. I'm confused!

Jenny




> Originally posted by thisistheremix:
> *If it comes to that, what is the best way to dispose of the eggs? Should I dismantle the nest as well? Thank you. I do not want Mamma and Papa to get sick from bacteria.*


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Jenny,

I would say throw them out if it is 28 days thats way to long and there is no way they will hatch.

Mary











> Originally posted by Jenny:
> *I was wondering if these eggs ever hatched. I too am running into the same problem. It's been 28 days now, and I don't know if I should throw them away. I'd feel badly if I threw away a perfectly good egg, you know? On the other hand, it just seems so obvious that the two eggs are not going to hatch. I'm confused!
> 
> Jenny
> ...


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,
Ya, Mary's right throw them out...

Later,

------------------
Ryan Harvey
~*~Crossbreed Lofts~*~
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi Mary,

Thanks. I looked out the window a bit earlier, and the eggs were all by themselves. So I thought they had finally been abandoned. So I picked up the nest with the eggs and bought it inside. I held one egg up, and I couldn't see anything. Then, I freaking dropped it by accident! I almost died! It only cracked a little bit, but juice came out. I totally freaked, thinking that maybe I was killing it, you know? But I could kind of see inside, and it really didn't look like there was anything in there except alot of juice. So then I saw teh mother came back, and I panicked, and I put the *other* egg back out there. I threw away the other one, because it had been cracked and I didn't know if that juice was harmful. Mary, I felt like maybe I had killed a perfectly good egg, but it has been close to 30 days now. So the parents came back, and they seemed confused that there was only one egg. But the mother is sitting on it! So I don't know if I should just let her do that until the cows come home. It doesn't seem like the parents are dying to get rid of it. I thought they'd just kick away the one egg, but no, they are sitting on it and they even are building a nest around it. If this egg eventually hatches, I will be so incredibly upset, becaues that would mean that the other one was fine, adn that I got rid of it. So I just really hope this egg never hatches. You'd think the parents would *know* whether or not the eggs are ok, you know? Please don't think I'm horrible - I feel horrible. I probably should've let them both alone.

Jenny


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Jenny,

It's alright!








I brought 1 egg in once(it was too late for hatching anyway) and i cracked it on purpose...I was all yellow but i could see a little baby the size of a baby shrimp(it looked like a baby shrimp...Now that egg had a baby in it BUT it died or something happend to it and either the egg yolk broke or it had a disease so don't be frightened it's normal! Sometimes they don't hatch even if they are very large inside the egg...And in your case it's probably hopeless but the parents will make a nest and lay new eggs..I would take the other egg away before they lay new eggs and you get mixed up..And the whole place will stink from 1 rotten egg..









Good Luck!

Mary











> Originally posted by Jenny:
> *Hi Mary,
> 
> Thanks. I looked out the window a bit earlier, and the eggs were all by themselves. So I thought they had finally been abandoned. So I picked up the nest with the eggs and bought it inside. I held one egg up, and I couldn't see anything. Then, I freaking dropped it by accident! I almost died! It only cracked a little bit, but juice came out. I totally freaked, thinking that maybe I was killing it, you know? But I could kind of see inside, and it really didn't look like there was anything in there except alot of juice. So then I saw teh mother came back, and I panicked, and I put the *other* egg back out there. I threw away the other one, because it had been cracked and I didn't know if that juice was harmful. Mary, I felt like maybe I had killed a perfectly good egg, but it has been close to 30 days now. So the parents came back, and they seemed confused that there was only one egg. But the mother is sitting on it! So I don't know if I should just let her do that until the cows come home. It doesn't seem like the parents are dying to get rid of it. I thought they'd just kick away the one egg, but no, they are sitting on it and they even are building a nest around it. If this egg eventually hatches, I will be so incredibly upset, becaues that would mean that the other one was fine, adn that I got rid of it. So I just really hope this egg never hatches. You'd think the parents would *know* whether or not the eggs are ok, you know? Please don't think I'm horrible - I feel horrible. I probably should've let them both alone.
> ...




[This message has been edited by maryco (edited July 18, 2002).]


----------

